# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Empcher le redmarrage automatique aprs Mise  jour

## millie

Bonjour,

Est-ce que vous savez comment empcher que l'ordinateur puisse redmarrer tout seul (notamment suite  une mise  jour windows) sous Vista ?

Merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

diffrentes solutions  tester
1 


> net stop wuauserv


 ca marche sous XP

2 y a une astuce  peu prs quivalente avec une cl registre  supprimer (mais  supprimer aprs l'update, ce n'est pas dfinitif)



> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU and create a DWORD value named NoAutoRebootWithLoggedOnUsers



3 


> Start / Run / gpedit.msc / Local Computer Policy / Computer Configuration / Administrative Templates / Windows Components / Windows Update / Re-prompt for restart with scheduled installations


 pas sr que ca marche vraiment et il faut avoir cette stratgie

4 l'outil Auto Reboot Remover mais qui est fait pour XP SP2

par contre, ces trois solutions ne sont pas dfinitives (quoi que la troisime). Lorsque tu permets l'installation d'un update, tu es d'accord pour potentiellement redmarrer ensuite. Sachant que Vista est cens (cens  ::D: ) ne redmarrer que pour les updates dont c'est rellement ncessaire.

----------

